# Parmesan cheese??



## Risami (Nov 18, 2007)

I forgot where i read this here but i raed it can also be used as a topper to get a cat to eat food, i still have a finicky eater cat I like to change that habbit and get her to be like my other cat. but what kind of parmesan cheese is it? shredded or that sprinkler almost like pepper/salt form?


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

I just buy the big kraft shaker for the cats. you could use the shredded you get from the deli but that's awfully expensive.


----------



## Risami (Nov 18, 2007)

is that the where you top off your spagetti and pizza?


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

I believe that's what most people use it for, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## Risami (Nov 18, 2007)

i think so but i don't know if shredded cheese is ok as well after reading the parmasan cheese it does contain salt


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yes, regular grated parmesan cheese....Kraft or whatever brand is in the refrigerated case. It's just meant to be something to entice them to eat...just a pinch or two sprinkled over the cat food. The little bit of salt won't hurt (as long as there isn't some medical issue that it can effect like high blood pressure).


----------

